# New Mice from Madhouse (Shiprat)



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Shiprat gave me a lovely chocolate trio at Manchester. Thank you so much Shiprat, they're beautiful; in excellent condition and very shiny. I took a few pictures of the very handsome buck to share. Can you believe he's not even five weeks old? I couldn't!




























Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn he looks great, now why did i give him away???????????

no seriously glad you like 

he was in a litter of 2! so he is a beast, you can see his body shape is still very young tho.

lots of promise in him.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Damn he looks great, now why did i give him away???????????


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> > Damn he looks great, now why did i give him away???????????
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


oh yeah now i remember, because Sarah is a great mouse breeder and i know that he will go on to help produce some great looking mice under Sarah's care.
Hopefully we will see some of his genetics filtering through on the show bench soon!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You are much too kind!

Sarah xxx


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

He is enormous for such a young guy! Very cute.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

good food and no competition for it, his mum was a black not good enough to produce blacks, but carrying choc. i have been progressively getting their coat colour darker by mating my chocs to blacks; in the absence of a decent choc buck. his mother did a sterling job!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

He is gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

maisymouse said:


> He is gorgeous!! xxx


he's alright, his ears are a bit small, he could do with being a little darker and i am sure he has tan on him. but its only 4 generations of selective breeding on my part, a few more to go, before the show bench; or an injection of genes from somewhere else.


----------

